# نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده



## Scofield (16 فبراير 2008)

*
المشكلة فى وجود الحوار الاسلامى هو ان الاسلام ملئ بمواضيع لا تليق ان تعرض امام البنات المسيحيات و هى مواضيع هامة فلو انشئ قسم فرعى خاص بالرجال فقط و يمنع منه البنات يكون اسهل فى وضع المواضيع الحرجة
وعدم الخوف على بنات المنتدى المسيحيات
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

اقتراح جميل 

ونسطيع ان نطبقة فى المواضيع الحرجة التى تخدش حياء البنات المسيحيات

اقتراح رائع يا غالى


----------



## esambraveheart (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

هل تعتقد ان ما يمكن ان يخدش حياء المراه لا يمكن ان يخدش حياء الرجل ايضا؟؟؟
و هل تعتقد ان اجراء كهذا سيمنع خدش الحياء كلية؟؟؟
عندما نتعرض بالحوار لعقيده ضاله مضله كالعقيده الاسلاميه فلابد ان يقودنا الحوار حتما الي ما يخدش الحياء عموما للرجل و المراه علي حد سواء لسبب بسيط و هو ان العقيده الاسلاميه في مجموعها و التي نتعرض لها بالحوار و الجدل و المناقشه هي عقيده "لا حياء فيها و لا ادب و ليست كلماتها كلمات اله طاهر يحض علي العفه بل كلمات انسان فاسق فاجر منحل عديم الاخلاق و لا يتحفظ في اللفظ فتخرج كل اقواله كمنظومة نجاسه شعريه فاسقه تخدش حياء الجميع و تثير الغرائز و لا تحض علي شئ سوى النجاسه و الفسق و الفجور بلا حدود او مراعاة لادب او خلق او حياء
و علي راي المثل الشامى :"لا تلعب بالنار  لتحرق اصابيعك"..فمن يضع يده في النار لا بد و ان يتوقع ان تحرق اصابعه و ليس اقل من ذلك ..و لكنه شر لابد منه ...حتي يتعظ الكثيرون و يعرفون كم ان هذه النار هي نار حارقة تحرق من يقترب منها ..فما بالك بمن يطلب ان يعيش فيها للابد و تكون هذه النار هي عقيدته و مسكنه الدائم الابدي


----------



## Scofield (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*



esambraveheart قال:


> هل تعتقد ان ما يمكن ان يخدش حياء المراه لا يمكن ان يخدش حياء الرجل ايضا؟؟؟
> و هل تعتقد ان اجراء كهذا سيمنع خدش الحياء كلية؟؟؟
> عندما نتعرض بالحوار لعقيده ضاله مضله كالعقيده الاسلاميه فلابد ان يقودنا الحوار حتما الي ما يخدش الحياء عموما للرجل و المراه علي حد سواء لسبب بسيط و هو ان العقيده الاسلاميه في مجموعها و التي نتعرض لها بالحوار و الجدل و المناقشه هي عقيده "لا حياء فيها و لا ادب و ليست كلماتها كلمات اله طاهر يحض علي العفه بل كلمات انسان فاسق فاجر منحل عديم الاخلاق و لا يتحفظ في اللفظ فتخرج كل اقواله كمنظومة نجاسه شعريه فاسقه تخدش حياء الجميع و تثير الغرائز و لا تحض علي شئ سوى النجاسه و الفسق و الفجور بلا حدود او مراعاة لادب او خلق او حياء
> و علي راي المثل الشامى :"لا تلعب بالنار  لتحرق اصابيعك"..فمن يضع يده في النار لا بد و ان يتوقع ان تحرق اصابعه و ليس اقل من ذلك ..و لكنه شر لابد منه ...حتي يتعظ الكثيرون و يعرفون كم ان هذه النار هي نار حارقة تحرق من يقترب منها ..فما بالك بمن يطلب ان يعيش فيها للابد و تكون هذه النار هي عقيدته و مسكنه الدائم الابدي



*
مفيش خوف على الراجل الخوف على البنات يعنى مفيش راجل هينضر يعنى من كلام لكن البنات آه
*


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

الموضوع باين من عنوانه اضافة الى اننا لا نضمن عدم دخول الاخوات الى القسم حتى لو جعلناه للرجال فقط, فالزوار كثيرون..
و كما يقولون لا حياء في الدين..


----------



## Scofield (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع باين من عنوانه اضافة الى اننا لا نضمن عدم دخول الاخوات الى القسم حتى لو جعلناه للرجال فقط, فالزوار كثيرون..
> و كما يقولون لا حياء في الدين..



*
الموضوع بسيط فكل اللى هيتم هيكون اخفاء القسم الفرعى ده عن الزوار و شوية برمجة منك تخلى الاعضاء اللى مكتوب عندهم فى النوع ذكر هم المسموح لهم بالدخول
*


----------



## LuckyPro (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

*غير موافق
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*



Scofield قال:


> *
> مفيش خوف على الراجل الخوف على البنات يعنى مفيش راجل هينضر يعنى من كلام لكن البنات آه
> *



اخي الحبيب ...حضرتك مافهمتش قصدى بالظبط
انا لست ضد حماية حياء و مشاعر اخواتنا المسحيات بل ضد عدم اعطائهن الفرصه للتعرف علي قذارة الاسلام كعقيده و الشريعه الاسلاميه علي حقيقتها الوقحه السافره و لو كان ذلك علي حساب جرح الحياء قليلا ..لان الاستفاده العائده عليهن اعظم بكثير من تعرضهن لجرح الحياء بسبب مناقشاتنا ...فنحن نفتح بذلك عيونهن علي وقاحة و رجس الاسلام كدين و كعقيده و كشريعه..و نحمى فكرهن و عقولهن من صديقه مسلمه مخادعه و مضله تسعي الي الفتاه المسيحيه كالافعي لتلدغها في مقتل و تستدرجها الي فخ الاسلام  بان تصور لها الاسلام علي انه النعيم الابدى و جنة الله الخالده التى فيها كل نعيم و طهر و عفاف بينما الحقيقة غير ذلك فهو دين رذيله و نجاسه بالدرجه الاولي  و يجب علينا ان نحذر اخواتنا من الوقوع في شراكه بكل وسيله  و لو استدعي ذلك جرح حيائهن قليلا و نرجو ان يسامحنا الله و تسامحنا اخواتنا علي ذلك لاننا لا نقصد خدش الحياء بقدر ما نقصد كشف الحقائق و حماية انفس اخواتنا و اخوتنا ايضا من فكر الاسلام الشيطانى و تعاليمه التى لا تحض علي شئ سوى الرجس و النجاسه و الشهوه و العنف و القتل و السلب و النهب و اراقة الدماء


----------



## استفانوس (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

*



الموضوع بسيط فكل اللى هيتم هيكون اخفاء القسم الفرعى ده عن الزوار و شوية برمجة منك تخلى الاعضاء اللى مكتوب عندهم فى النوع ذكر هم المسموح لهم بالدخول

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

سلام ونعمة
نحن هنا في هذا المنتدى 
نقدم للزوار المنتدى الحقيقة فاذا اخفينا هذا القسم فماهي الافادة منه
وانا ارى لاشي يمنع دخول الاخوات في مثل هذا الموضوع
اولا لاننا لنا ثقة بهم فهم بنات كنيسة 
وثانيا لكي يتعرفو اكثر على حقيقة الاسلام بشكل اوسع
ومنتدانا يقوم على حذف كل رد مشين وغير ادبي
ويقدم الحقائق بشكل مهذب
عكس القنوات الفضائية التي تدخل كل بيت فهل نستطيع منعها


----------



## Scofield (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> نحن هنا في هذا المنتدى
> نقدم للزوار المنتدى الحقيقة فاذا اخفينا هذا القسم فماهي الافادة منه
> 
> ...



وده شئ معروف طبعا وانا كمشرف بعترف بكده مع انى قليت قوى فى الفترة الاخيرة من الدخول بس بعترف بالمجهود الذى تبذله انت و مشرفين الاقسام لتنظيف القذورات


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

انا موفق  بس نفسى بردك المسحيات البنات يعرفه عشان يعرفه يرده يفهمه حقيقة هذا الشيطان ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

هو انا كا بنت ارى الموضوع مفهوش خدش حياء 
لاننا بكل بساطة فى الجامعة بيوجهولنا اتهمات 
باننا فجر وبنفعل الزيلة بمجرد وقوفنا مع اى حد من زملائنا 
وكممان غير محتشمين 
فمن راى اننا لو عرفنا هذا الكلام يكون افيد لينا 
صالوا لاجلى


----------



## Scofield (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

*
يا جماعة الموضوع الظاهر لسة مش مفهوم
القسم الاسلامى هيكون زى ما هو موجود بس فيه مواضيع فيها صور او كتب او كلام جارح دى نعملها قسم فرعى خاص بالرجال فقط حتى لا يتم جرح اى فتاة
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: نفسى يتنفذ الموضوع ده*

*غالبآ الموضوع بيبان من عنوانة*

*البنت اللي شايفاة لا يليق انها تقرا الحجات دي ماتدخلش*​


----------

